# Swimming pool question



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi there all,
I've just registered on here yesterday even though I've been reading the wealth of information for months. Very informative, thank you all. We are jumping on a flight middle of November to Malaga, one way ticket. We've decided to rent long term and have decided what we want and roughly where we want it, Nerja area. Our problem is, do we go for a private pool or communal. decisions time !! From all the research we've done we can't seem to find out much info on communal pools. For example, how many months of the year would a communal pool be available ? Obviously with a private one it's up to us, chip the ice off and jump in lol !! Would there normally be hidden extras for communal pool maintenance on top of the monthly rental costs etc. If someone could give me an idea regarding communal pools I would appreciate it very much. Our intention is a hotel for two weeks after priming the agents and hopefully find what we're looking for and move in. Looking forward to your replies, thank you all.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola and Welcome to the forum, 

The problem of communal pools is I believe that you have to have a lifeguard on duty when the pool is being used. I´m sure some one with greater knowledge will be along shortly 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola and Welcome to the forum,
> 
> The problem of communal pools is I believe that you have to have a lifeguard on duty when the pool is being used. I´m sure some one with greater knowledge will be along shortly
> 
> Davexf


I wouldn't call having a lifeguard on duty a 'problem'.

We have a private pool. You will obviously pay more rent for a house with a private pool. The costs will depend on whether you hire a pool maintenance guy or look after it yourself.

I look after mine which proves it's not rocket science. You will have costs for chemicals....chlorine, algaecide, flocculent. You will need to hoover it regularly and make sure the pump etc. is running smoothly.

If you pay someone to do all this, the cost depends on whether you use a company or gardener/pool maintenance. If I need our gardener to do pool stuff he would get 10 euros an hour, same as for gardening.
Some Brit immigrants pay less but my view is if you can afford a pool you can afford to pay the staff a half-way decent hourly rate.

Advantages of having a private pool are that you can use it 24/7....depending of course on weather and proximity of neighbours. Our neighbours are quite some distance from us so we can cavort and frolic, naked if we wish, without fear of disturbing or frightening anyone.

Advantages of a communal pool are that you don't worry about maintenance. But most communal pools have rules about times of use.

I'd spend more time thinking about whether to live in a 'community' or in a detached property in an 'ordinary' residential street, tbh. 
You'll spend more time indoors than by or in the pool, whether private or communal.


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,

We have a communal pool and there is no lifeguard around. Previously we were in a different place with a communal pool and that did have a lifeguard so I am not sure what the rules are. They open from approximately beginning of June to the end of September. They are open for long hours but you are not meant to use it in siesta hours (3-5) although no-one seems to complain if you do.

Our rent covers the cost of the pool so no extra payments


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DaveInSpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a communal pool and there is no lifeguard around. Previously we were in a different place with a communal pool and that did have a lifeguard so I am not sure what the rules are. They open from approximately beginning of June to the end of September. They are open for long hours but you are not meant to use it in siesta hours (3-5) although no-one seems to complain if you do.
> 
> Our rent covers the cost of the pool so no extra payments


We've pretty much always lived on urbs with communal pools - there has never been a lifeguard anywhere. I believe the rules have something to do with the size of the urb &/or the pool

we've always been allowed to use the pool all year round - usually 10am to 10pm with maybe 2 til 4 or 3 til 5 as siesta - some urbs are stricter than others though, at enforcing the rules


----------



## DaveInSpain (Sep 21, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> We've pretty much always lived on urbs with communal pools - there has never been a lifeguard anywhere. I believe the rules have something to do with the size of the urb &/or the pool
> 
> we've always been allowed to use the pool all year round - usually 10am to 10pm with maybe 2 til 4 or 3 til 5 as siesta - some urbs are stricter than others though, at enforcing the rules


The first place we stayed had a much larger pool and a lifeguard so that would agree with what you say.

As far as opening all year, where I am now, the problem is the cost. They dont want to pay for the cleaning all year round when it doesnt get used apart from the summer.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Think about how much you might want to use a pool. If it's a lot, get your own. If it's once in a while, I would pick a communal one. 
I have a pool and having dallied with winter covers and solar (bubble-wrap type) roll on/roll off type covers, prefer to leave the pool open all year round as a most beautiful water feature. That does, however, mean a lot of work clearing bugs and leaves, regular pump operation with correspondingly high electricity bills and certain times of year when I daren't leave it (autumn storms) as the pump almost chokes to death! I sometimes feel like a slave to it, especially since where I am, at 900m/3000', the water is only pleasant for July and August. Pool covers get dirty and become eyesores, despite keeping the water cleaner underneath. Of course, you can always pay someone else to do the maintenance.
My (now adult) children enjoy the pool at all hours in the summer, especially after dark, when the water seems so warm as your body isn't boiling hot from the sun! I have a friend whose family uses their communal pool a lot when it's open and would never contemplate having one of her own. It is a great way to socialise too, with your neighbours and friends.
Basically, therefore, it's all pros and cons, so I would consider your needs when deciding whether you want the enjoyment/hassle/expense of your own pool.


----------



## fcexpat (Sep 25, 2014)

*Thanks peeps*

Thanks for all the advice folks, I've taken it all on board. Still haven't a clue which to go for, we'll wait until we get there. A certain property may well sway us one way or the other anyway. Thanks again for all the replies !!


----------

